# TiVo HD - worth at a thrift shop?



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

I found a TiVo HD at a thrift shop. It powers on, and after a check with TiVo, has Lifetime service. However, and it's a big 'however', the original owner (who apparently still has an active TiVo account), didn't remove it from said account before dumping it at the thrift store.

From what I understand, it can't be put on my account until the owner does that, or is there another way around that?

Questions: A: is it worth $15 without a remote (I have spares), and B: can I do a 'clear and delete', put in my zipcode, and use it?

I imagine I could use it with an OTA setup, correct?

TiVo said the owners' zipcode was only a couple of numbers off from mine, so there's a good chance it's with the same cable company as well.

Any other thoughts or opinions would be very welcomed.
Thanks


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

You can get an exact location if you plug the existing zipcode into www.noaa.gov then drill down on the map. As for the rest, $15 isn't much to lose if it works for any length of time. You obviously know not to call TiVo. You just need to hope the original owner also doesn't call.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> You can get an exact location if you plug the existing zipcode into www.noaa.gov then drill down on the map. As for the rest, $15 isn't much to lose if it works for any length of time. You obviously know not to call TiVo. You just need to hope the original owner also doesn't call.


National Oceanic and Atmospheric Association? confused /:
Do you mean to use this site for the tivo's owners address? I pretty much know the local zipcodes. I wish TiVo was more helpful in a circumstance like this, i.e. they could contact the previous owner and ask to have the box moved. They really aren't very helpful in that way...


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

tvmaster2 said:


> Questions: A: is it worth $15 without a remote (I have spares), and B: can I do a 'clear and delete', put in my zipcode, and use it?
> 
> I imagine I could use it with an OTA setup, correct?
> 
> TiVo said the owners' zipcode was only a couple of numbers off from mine, so there's a good chance it's with the same cable company as well.


A: Yes.
B: Yes.

OTA? Yes.

Doesn't matter about the old zip code, you can change to your own cable provider and it will work fine.

Limitations: The MAK # will not be the same as your other Tivos. The original owner can change some settings online. He can have some online access to season passes and if Tivo ever fixes their web site as promised he will have remote access to your stuff.

I'd buy it in an instant.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

tvmaster2 said:


> I found a TiVo HD at a thrift shop. It powers on, and after a check with TiVo, has Lifetime service. However, and it's a big 'however', the original owner (who apparently still has an active TiVo account), didn't remove it from said account before dumping it at the thrift store.
> 
> From what I understand, it can't be put on my account until the owner does that, or is there another way around that?
> 
> ...


Just go online and add it to your account. I've bought three used TiVos and I bet at least one owner didn't bother to call TiVo and remove it. If there is any problem just contact TiVo and tell them you bought it a thrift store. Why would they care and give you any trouble?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

The original owner is not needed, never has been.

"I bought it at a thrift shop, I have no idea who owned it" is sufficient to get it put on your account"


----------



## jim1971 (Oct 11, 2015)

Make sure the dvr is mpeg4 compatible. Comcast is going there. If it's an old model, it's not worth anything. lifetime or not.

unless you like the idea of buying a 9600 baud modem just to have one, or an n300 router because it's still perfectly good.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

jim1971 said:


> Make sure the dvr is mpeg4 compatible. Comcast is going there. If it's an old model, it's not worth anything. lifetime or not.


OP said


> I found a TiVo HD at a thrift shop


HDs, with system update 11.0n, receive mpeg4 just fine. They have always been mpeg4 playback capable.


----------



## coredump4 (Aug 8, 2009)

tvmaster2 said:


> I found a TiVo HD at a thrift shop. It powers on, and after a check with TiVo, has Lifetime service. However, and it's a big 'however', the original owner (who apparently still has an active TiVo account), didn't remove it from said account before dumping it at the thrift store.
> 
> From what I understand, it can't be put on my account until the owner does that, or is there another way around that?


Pretty funny, I found the same deal on Craigslist and I was able to get the previous owner to initiate a proper transfer.

Anyway, I say, DO IT! With the 11.0n update, the HD lives on and is quite useful, even if no longer sexy.


----------



## jim1971 (Oct 11, 2015)

Wil said:


> OP said
> HDs, with system update 11.0n, receive mpeg4 just fine. They have always been mpeg4 playback capable.


Thanks for the details. I don't know all the models and don't plan to learn. My used lifetime 4 tuner premiere is the extent of my knowledge of tivo geneology. His type of question is common here from others who find 'great deals' on old tivos.

if the need for cable occurs, then it takes 2 cable cards.

The link below states ota will work.

https://www.weaknees.com/cable-hd-dvr-tivo-comparison.php


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

Wil said:


> OP said
> HDs, with system update 11.0n, receive mpeg4 just fine. They have always been mpeg4 playback capable.


and wouldn't it at least function with OTA antenna transmissions if nothing else?

Edit: I see that it does, thanks


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

dianebrat said:


> The original owner is not needed, never has been.
> 
> "I bought it at a thrift shop, I have no idea who owned it" is sufficient to get it put on your account"


I'll try that a SECOND time, as the FIRST time, their response was "not unless the previous owner, who is still active in our database, calls in and sets up a ticket"

And if tried via the web: "The box you are trying to activate is no longer supported. Please visit tivo.com today to shop for TiVo's latest products."

next idea?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Run guided setup before you call. As long as they can see that the GS was run from your zip code they'll usually let you move it over. (unless you and the original owner have the same zip code, then that might not work)


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> Run guided setup before you call. As long as they can see that the GS was run from your zip code they'll usually let you move it over. (unless you and the original owner have the same zip code, then that might not work)


we're next door, two zipcodes away, under the same cable company. theoretically I could just get another cable card and be up and running, but I wouldn't be able to do anything personal to the machine, correct?

the last time the unit contacted the mothership was in June, 2011!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If the zip code is different, even one digit, it should work.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

jim1971 said:


> if the need for cable occurs, then it takes 2 cable cards.


No need for two. One Cable card is fine as long as it's current (faintly possible there may be some old single stream cards around, but in that rare case the customer should simply ask for a newer M card).


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

tvmaster2 said:


> I'll try that a SECOND time, as the FIRST time, their response was "not unless the previous owner, who is still active in our database, calls in and sets up a ticket"


You and I are apparently the only ones losing out on CSRoulette, as that is always the response I get.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

tvmaster2 said:


> I found a TiVo HD at a thrift shop. It powers on, and after a check with TiVo, has Lifetime service. However, and it's a big 'however', the original owner (who apparently still has an active TiVo account), didn't remove it from said account before dumping it at the thrift store.
> 
> From what I understand, it can't be put on my account until the owner does that, or is there another way around that?
> 
> ...


If you don't want it would you buy it and ship it to me at my expense?

'Cause I'll have it on my account within a few days.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

Wil said:


> You and I are apparently the only ones losing out on CSRoulette, as that is always the response I get.


there must be people far smarter than we are. lol.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

unitron said:


> If you don't want it would you buy it and ship it to me at my expense?
> 
> 'Cause I'll have it on my account within a few days.


as I said, everyone seems to get different TiVo CSR's than I seem to. Funny that...

Your secret would be extremely helpful, if you wish to share...


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

Wil said:


> No need for two. One Cable card is fine as long as it's current (faintly possible there may be some old single stream cards around, but in that rare case the customer should simply ask for a newer M card).


the right-hand slot is for either single or dual cards


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

tvmaster2 said:


> as I said, everyone seems to get different TiVo CSR's than I seem to. Funny that...


The trick, I think, is not to get any notes on the account, so when you do get a new CSR later on, you're in a totally new ballgame.

So once you get your bad news be extremely pleasant but quick to get off the phone. Once someone has said "no" and actually made a note for the next rep to read, you're dead.

I think, on this issue, I have notes.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

Wil said:


> The trick, I think, is not to get any notes on the account, so when you do get a new CSR later on, you're in a totally new ballgame.
> 
> So once you get your bad news be extremely pleasant but quick to get off the phone. Once someone has said "no" and actually made a note for the next rep to read, you're dead.
> 
> I think, on this issue, I have notes.


good tip. I'll keep it very polite. I'd be amazed that when they saw the last time the unit connected was five years ago, then they should realize the current 'owner' gave up a long time ago.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

tvmaster2 said:


> as I said, everyone seems to get different TiVo CSR's than I seem to. Funny that...
> 
> Your secret would be extremely helpful, if you wish to share...


You start by already having an account with TiVo (and I assume you have that part covered).

Then you take physical possession of the unit and set it up in your home and run Guided Setup on it.

You make sure it can contact the TiVo servers and get the proper guide data for your situation and that it's still reporting Account Status 5: Product Lifetime Service.

Then a couple of days later you contact TiVo, tell them you bought a used TiVo and want to add it to your account and give them the TiVo Service Number of the unit, they check the server logs and see it's been calling in (whether by phone or by internet) from your Zip Code and that it went through GS a couple of days before, and that should be enough--it always has been for me.

You don't ask them anything, you tell them.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

unitron said:


> You start by already having an account with TiVo (and I assume you have that part covered).
> 
> Then you take physical possession of the unit and set it up in your home and run Guided Setup on it.
> 
> ...


Ok, I like it. Hopefully when I run guided setup all will go well and the Lifetime won't be affected. Network port works, as does everything else. I'm getting to like thrift shops. 
Guided setup should be enough, as opposed to Clear and delete everything?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

unitron said:


> You start by already having an account with TiVo (and I assume you have that part covered).
> 
> Then you take physical possession of the unit and set it up in your home and run Guided Setup on it.
> 
> ...


This has worked for me as well.

Scott


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

tvmaster2 said:


> Ok, I like it. Hopefully when I run guided setup all will go well and the Lifetime won't be affected. Network port works, as does everything else. I'm getting to like thrift shops.
> Guided setup should be enough, as opposed to Clear and delete everything?


Since you aren't installing a drive with an image taken from some other 652, there won't be any TiVo Service Number mismatch between the drive and the motherboard, so no C&DE needed, just GS, and maybe not all of that, start with Settings, Channels, Channel List, hit Enter (bottom right of remote) to indicate lineup is wrong so you can specify Zip Code, whether cable or OTA or both, which cable co, etc.

In other words, what previous owner would have done if they'd moved to your neighborhood.

Once that's squared away you can give it a couple of days and then call TiVo to give them the TSN and tell them to transfer it to your account.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Why don't my local thrift stores ever get anything good? 

Scott


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

HerronScott said:


> Why don't my local thrift stores ever get anything good?
> 
> Scott


it was blind luck. I was in there looking for a power supply for a Netgear 8port gigabit router I found earlier in the day at a different thrift shop ($7), and stumbled on the TiVo.
Last month, found a nice Mitsubishi S-VHS machine for $10. Worked fine (I still have some old shows to transfer).
The real prize was the Lifetime service. I see Tivo's all the time, but this was the first one that checked out with Lifetime.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

HerronScott said:


> Why don't my local thrift stores ever get anything good?
> 
> Scott


it was blind luck. I was in there looking for a power supply for a Netgear 8port gigabit router I found earlier in the day at a different thrift shop ($7), and stumbled on the TiVo.
Last month, found a nice Mitsubishi S-VHS machine for $10. Worked fine (I still have some old shows to transfer).
The real prize was the Lifetime service. I see Tivo's all the time, but this was the first one that checked out with Lifetime.

I just posted today's Fry's add for a sale on Bolts, if you need one....


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

unitron said:


> Since you aren't installing a drive with an image taken from some other 652, there won't be any TiVo Service Number mismatch between the drive and the motherboard, so no C&DE needed, just GS, and maybe not all of that, start with Settings, Channels, Channel List, hit Enter (bottom right of remote) to indicate lineup is wrong so you can specify Zip Code, whether cable or OTA or both, which cable co, etc.
> 
> In other words, what previous owner would have done if they'd moved to your neighborhood.
> 
> Once that's squared away you can give it a couple of days and then call TiVo to give them the TSN and tell them to transfer it to your account.


OK, Guided Setup worked nicely - added the OTA map and updated the nearly five-year-old cable map. Lifetime is still present 

I see on the TiVO support site that the software for a HD is 11.0k/11.0m - what's the 'n' part?

The unit I have is *11.0k-01-2-652*

https://support.tivo.com/SupportPor...ial_Summary/TiVo-Software-Version-Information

or, here's the bit about the HD:
TiVo HD
•Model number: TCD 652 160
•Current software: *11.0k/11.0m
*
Does this seem to be the most recent, HD software, or do I need to download specifically somehow? I've run "connect to Tivo" a couple of times, so I should think if it found new software it would try and install it?


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

tvmaster2 said:


> Does this seem to be the most recent, HD software, or do I need to download specifically somehow? I've run "connect to Tivo" a couple of times, so I should think if it found new software it would try and install it?


11.0k is fine for now. Tivo hasn't been updating HDs for a very long time. If you absolutely want 11.0m you'll need to get an image and do a manual update yourself.

At some point you'll get an update directly to 11.0n from Tivo in some Comcast areas and probably all Tivo HDs will get the n update in the reasonably near future.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Wil said:


> 11.0k is fine for now. Tivo hasn't been updating HDs for a very long time. If you absolutely want 11.0m you'll need to get an image and do a manual update yourself.
> 
> At some point you'll get an update directly to 11.0n from Tivo in some Comcast areas and probably all Tivo HDs will get the n update in the reasonably near future.


TiVo will update any TiVo to the newest software when it calls home, even if the TiVo has no service, unless TiVo changed their policy in the last 3 months. I have a old Series 2 Humax with the DVD and turned it on (been off for at least 3 or 4 years) just to make a DVD of a home VHS tape for a friend, I forced a call home to re-active the lifetime on the unit and the software updated, then the unit worked great in doing the conversion (I still had a few DVD-R disks).


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

lessd said:


> TiVo will update any TiVo to the newest software when it calls home


********. My TiVoHD is still on 11.0m, even after calling home a half dozen times. Still no 11.0n.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

lessd said:


> TiVo will update any TiVo to the newest software when it calls home


No. Tivo has not been updating HDs (obviously except for those getting 11.0n).

First time I noticed was in September but that unit had been running for awhile in a friend's house so I don't know exactly when they stopped, but it's been a long time.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

Wil said:


> No. Tivo has not been updating HDs (obviously except for those getting 11.0n).
> 
> First time I noticed was in September but that unit had been running for awhile in a friend's house so I don't know exactly when they stopped, but it's been a long time.


so if mine is stuck on 'K', is that compliant with mpeg4?


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

tvmaster2 said:


> so if mine is stuck on 'K', is that compliant with mpeg4?


No. Not to record mpeg4 CHANNELS. It will play back mpeg4 FILES just fine.

The 11.0n update, the one that is roiling out sporadically now, is needed to record the mpeg4 channels. I don't know whether the n update will occur on k systems directly or whether you'll need to manually update to m first. We need more reports from users on issues like this but very few people are actually bothering to report data.

But you have other issues on the machine you're talking about and k is fine for now. Get it owned and set up first. Get it transferred to your account, which every single person on the face of the earth except me says is going to be absolutely no problem at all. Then deal with the mpeg4 update k/m/n issue.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

Wil said:


> No. Not to record mpeg4 CHANNELS. It will play back mpeg4 FILES just fine.
> 
> The 11.0n update, the one that is roiling out sporadically now, is needed to record the mpeg4 channels. I don't know whether the n update will occur on k systems directly or whether you'll need to manually update to m first. We need more reports from users on issues like this but very few people are actually bothering to report data.
> 
> But you have other issues on the machine you're talking about and k is fine for now. Get it owned and set up first. Get it transferred to your account, which every single person on the face of the earth except me says is going to be absolutely no problem at all. Then deal with the mpeg4 update k/m/n issue.


lol...yeah, I'm still concerned about those TiVo csr's, but since we're 15 year customers, with several machines, and a recent Roamio purchase, I'd be amazed if they wanted to get cranky over a machine that the last owner abandoned five years ago.
But good idea, get that dealt with first. And then, I'll make a new drive from an M image and drop it in when the time's right.
'K' is making good recordings OTA, so that's all good.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Wil said:


> No. Tivo has not been updating HDs (obviously except for those getting 11.0n).
> 
> First time I noticed was in September but that unit had been running for awhile in a friend's house so I don't know exactly when they stopped, but it's been a long time.


So TiVo is updating an old Series 2 but not the TiVo-HD, I don't have any TiVo-HDs anymore so I can't tell anything, If I had one I could put an old image on the unit and see if it upgraded, not that I want to go through the trouble of doing that.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

I think the deal with updates is they keep a record of whether a unit has been updated, and to what, and if you replace or re-image the drive and wind up with an older version than you had as a result, the TiVo servers won't bother to fix that because as far as they're concerned you already got the most recent one.

That Humax that was mentioned got mothballed before 9 "c" was released to deal with the St. TiVo's day massacre, so when "c" was released they probably put a note in the file for that TSN to update it if and when it ever called in again.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

unitron said:


> I think the deal with updates is they keep a record of whether a unit has been updated, and to what, and if you replace or re-image the drive and wind up with an older version than you had as a result, the TiVo servers won't bother to fix that because as far as they're concerned you already got the most recent one.
> 
> That Humax that was mentioned got mothballed before 9 "c" was released to deal with the St. TiVo's day massacre, so when "c" was released they probably put a note in the file for that TSN to update it if and when it ever called in again.


but if I re-imaged this dormant 11.0k with a newer image, say 11.0m, then that shouldn't cause a problem? The last time it was updated before I plugged it in was in June, 2011 - which may explain the 11.0k status


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

tvmaster2 said:


> but if I re-imaged this dormant 11.0k with a newer image, say 11.0m, then that shouldn't cause a problem? The last time it was updated before I plugged it in was in June, 2011 - which may explain the 11.0k status


Okay, if I remember correctly, the St. TiVo's Day Massacre happened back in '12 or '13, and that lead to them putting out 11.0m, so wait a few days and see if it doesn't update on its own.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

unitron said:


> Okay, if I remember correctly, the St. TiVo's Day Massacre happened back in '12 or '13, and that lead to them putting out 11.0m, so wait a few days and see if it doesn't update on its own.


ok, I found your posts from late 2013 regarding the TiVo desktop mess, etc. I'm more concerned with getting the ownership transferred first, but at least I know there's a 11.0m image floating around...


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

tvmaster2 said:


> ok, I found your posts from late 2013 regarding the TiVo desktop mess, etc. I'm more concerned with getting the ownership transferred first, but at least I know there's a 11.0m image floating around...


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10752335#post10752335


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

unitron said:


> I think the deal with updates is they keep a record of whether a unit has been updated, and to what, and if you replace or re-image the drive and wind up with an older version than you had as a result, the TiVo servers won't bother to fix that because as far as they're concerned you already got the most recent one.
> 
> That Humax that was mentioned got mothballed before 9 "c" was released to deal with the St. TiVo's day massacre, so when "c" was released they probably put a note in the file for that TSN to update it if and when it ever called in again.


I updated TiVo many times over the years and eventually my image (for a given TiVo) got out of date, I never had any problem with TiVo updating the unit to the newest software. I would repair a friends TiVo that had the newest software on it with a new hard drive and an image two or three software upgrades back, never had any problem getting that TiVo updated to the newest software. I think that, except for the just released software, TiVo always updates any TiVo to the newest software, I still have a Mini with v2.4, it never got updated with the rest of my Minis, others have reported the same thing so I think when the software goes into general release I will get it on that mini.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

So, after all the good suggestions here, finally got things set up, waited a few days, called in, and ONLY after getting elevated to a 'supervisor' for clearance, they transferred the ownership 



Then, when mentioning that the Netflix link did nothing and just flashed to black and returned to the TiVo Central page, the tech-support CSR said I'd have to do a Clear And Delete Everything, likely to get rid of the previous owners Netflix info (hmmm).

So, started C&DE, and low and behold, and hour and thirty minutes into the process, the part of the graphic that is black turned kind of purple, and a whole lot of nothing is happening.

The drive was pretty full, so....

How long should a stock, 160gb drive in a Tivo HD take to run C&DE before pulling the plug and putting in an imaged drive?

UPDATE: the answer; five hours. So be patient, those of you who Clear & Delete, because you just never know. Thank goodness I waited and didn't listen to tech supports recommendation to 'pull the plug'


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

lessd said:


> TiVo will update any TiVo to the newest software when it calls home, even if the TiVo has no service,





Wil said:


> No. Tivo has not been updating HDs (obviously except for those getting 11.0n).


I think you may have misunderstood what he meant.

TiVo will update any TiVo to the newest software ...for that model. He's not saying that the HD will get v20.5, He's saying that if the Tivo HD (in this case) were on anything other than 11.0k or 11.0m such as v9.2, it would be updated from v9.2 to whichever version is the latest/last for that tivo.

I used to have an HD and I remember that when they stopped updating them there was a good reason for the different latest versions (11.0k and 11.0m) but I don't remember the reason at the moment.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

scandia101 said:


> TiVo will update any TiVo to the newest software ...for that model...if the Tivo HD (in this case) were on anything other than 11.0k or 11.0m such as v9.2, it would be updated from v9.2 to whichever version is the latest/last for that tivo.


No. Not happening for the HD, obviously except for the recent 11.0n in some cases.

I'm willing to admit it's possible that it's not happening ONLY in my location or the locations of the many others who share my experience, or due to something unique in all our specific HDs, but I don't believe it is actually happening at all.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

scandia101 said:


> I think you may have misunderstood what he meant.
> 
> TiVo will update any TiVo to the newest software ...for that model. He's not saying that the HD will get v20.5, He's saying that if the Tivo HD (in this case) were on anything other than 11.0k or 11.0m such as v9.2, it would be updated from v9.2 to whichever version is the latest/last for that tivo.
> 
> I used to have an HD and I remember that when they stopped updating them there was a good reason for the different latest versions (11.0k and 11.0m) but I don't remember the reason at the moment.


That is exactly what I meant, thank you for the clarification.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

lessd said:


> That is exactly what I meant, thank you for the clarification.


You were very clear about what you meant; good job on that; no misunderstanding; no clarification needed.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

scandia101 said:


> I think you may have misunderstood what he meant.
> 
> TiVo will update any TiVo to the newest software ...for that model. He's not saying that the HD will get v20.5, He's saying that if the Tivo HD (in this case) were on anything other than 11.0k or 11.0m such as v9.2, it would be updated from v9.2 to whichever version is the latest/last for that tivo.
> 
> I used to have an HD and I remember that when they stopped updating them there was a good reason for the different latest versions (11.0k and 11.0m) but I don't remember the reason at the moment.


The update from k to m was for the same reason as the S2 update from b to c--The St. TiVo's Day Massacre.

There was a date hard coded (that didn't need to be) in either the TiVo software or TiVo Desktop, and when that date (which was near Valentine's Day of that year, 2012 or 2013) rolled around transfers stopped working.

Of course someone here diagnosed the problem and came up with a fix for it before TiVo did.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

The Thrift-Shop TiVo HD rebirth is complete. TiVo pushed 11.0n to the machine today. Found a reconditioned WD2500AVVA drive for $13 to nearly double the space. $15 + $13 +a little effort = a sweet deal! Thanks to those who helped bring it back to life. &#128512;


----------



## coredump4 (Aug 8, 2009)

tvmaster2 said:


> The Thrift-Shop TiVo HD rebirth is complete. TiVo pushed 11.0n to the machine today.


Fantastic, congratulations! That was a really nice find.
Who's your cable provider? I've got a 652 that's not picking up 11.0n, and I wonder if it's because it's on OTA right now and therefore doesn't require 11.0n.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

coredump4 said:


> Fantastic, congratulations! That was a really nice find.
> Who's your cable provider? I've got a 652 that's not picking up 11.0n, and I wonder if it's because it's on OTA right now and therefore doesn't require 11.0n.


no, it's because they are selectively pushing it out to either those who live in a Comcast area, or those who phone in and request it. That's what 
I did - call in. After that, they put me on a list, and three days later, 11.0n
Also, I have no cable card in mine, just OTA, and do not live in a Comcast area.
So call tech support, and request to be added to the 'list' for TiVo HD machines.


----------



## coredump4 (Aug 8, 2009)

tvmaster2 said:


> no, it's because they are selectively pushing it out to either those who live in a Comcast area, or those who phone in and request it. That's what
> I did - call in. After that, they put me on a list, and three days later, 11.0n
> Also, I have no cable card in mine, just OTA, and do not live in a Comcast area.
> So call tech support, and request to be added to the 'list' for TiVo HD machines.


Interesting. I was wondering, b/c I recently found a Lifetime HD unit on CL, and it picked up 11.0n (I'm in a FiOS area), but my other unit has not. I'll call/chat and ask to be added.

EDIT: OK, I chatted with support, and they recommended just re-running GS and selecting Comcast as the provider. I know some nearby ZIP codes that are Comcast service areas, so I'll try that and see how it goes.


----------



## gladiator1982ad (Sep 30, 2016)

Hi everyone, I recently purchased TiVo HD at a thrift store as well and it has Lifetime listed under the settings. As I am not a previous TiVo user, I do not have a TiVo account to activate this baby with. What process to you recommend that I take to get this thing to work and retain Lifetime status? Trying to avoid cable dvr monthly charges 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

gladiator1982ad said:


> Hi everyone, I recently purchased TiVo HD at a thrift store as well and it has Lifetime listed under the settings. As I am not a previous TiVo user, I do not have a TiVo account to activate this baby with. What process to you recommend that I take to get this thing to work and retain Lifetime status? Trying to avoid cable dvr monthly charges
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Just call TiVo, create an account, and have them transfer it into your own account. There's no problem transferring TiVo's with lifetime service to a different person. The TiVo will always have lifetime service for as long as its works.


----------



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

gladiator1982ad said:


> Hi everyone, I recently purchased TiVo HD at a thrift store as well and it has Lifetime listed under the settings. As I am not a previous TiVo user, I do not have a TiVo account to activate this baby with. What process to you recommend that I take to get this thing to work and retain Lifetime status? Trying to avoid cable dvr monthly charges
> 
> Thanks in advance!


FYI, good find. I just sold my lifetime'd Tivo HD a couple weeks ago on Ebay for $200.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

Thrift stores are always worth a browse. Found a JVC S-VHS machine yesterday for $2.50! Yes, I still have some tapes lying around I need to transfer...


----------



## gladiator1982ad (Sep 30, 2016)

Thanks guys, I'm going to follow your advice and give it a shot. I paid $15 for the unit, so I'm hoping that it was worth it in the long run. The store had another HD sold a day before that came with a remote for $20. I saw it, but didn't pay attention to it.

You're right, thrift stores are always worth a visit! You never know what treasures wait inside!

Thanks again!


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Man, we don't get anything good in our thrift stores. 

Scott


----------



## gthassell (Apr 22, 2003)

I've bought and sold MANY Tivos from Goodwill and Thrift shops on eBay - and one thing to keep in mind is that TiVo CSRs will be happy to validate whether or not any unit has Lifetime Service on it or not.

Best find I every had in terms of ROI was a S3 HD for $5.00 that I sold less than a week later for $200. (about 4 years ago).

You should have no problem once the unit has run guided setup for your zipcode. 

Good Find!


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

gladiator1982ad said:


> Thanks guys, I'm going to follow your advice and give it a shot. I paid $15 for the unit, so I'm hoping that it was worth it in the long run. The store had another HD sold a day before that came with a remote for $20. I saw it, but didn't pay attention to it.
> 
> You're right, thrift stores are always worth a visit! You never know what treasures wait inside!
> 
> Thanks again!


It's going to need capacitors replaced without a doubt, so be ready for that, bad power supply caps will cause all sorts of random failures.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

dianebrat said:


> It's going to need capacitors replaced without a doubt, so be ready for that, bad power supply caps will cause all sorts of random failures.


Not bad advice, but my TiVoHD is still going strong, albeit without HDMI output. I've been using component video+optical audio for 6(?)+ years. Seeing as it's lifetimed and has a 1TB drive, I should probably proactively replace 'em.


----------



## gthassell (Apr 22, 2003)

And if you DO run into power supply problems - let me know as I have a few extra power supplies available from some non-lifetime'd units I've salvaged.


----------



## gladiator1982ad (Sep 30, 2016)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate the support for a newbie like me!

So, here is what I gather I need to do:

1. Create TiVo account by calling TiVo
2. Connect HD to my home network and Run Guided Setup
3. Wait a few days
4. Call TiVo again and tell them I bought a used TiVo and I want to add it to my account

Do I have it correct?

Thanks again!


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

gladiator1982ad said:


> The store had another HD sold a day before that came with a remote for $20. I saw it, but didn't pay attention to it.


You don't have a remote? Do you plan on buying one? I think you can use the TiVo Android/iOS software on your phone with your TiVoHD. I just tried it with mine (TiVoHD). You have to use the old TiVo app. It doesn't work very well (response is iffy, and slow). Maybe it's my Samsung(Android) phone. Never tried it before.

Phone works awesome as a remote with my Roamio. (series 5)


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

gladiator1982ad said:


> Thanks guys, I really appreciate the support for a newbie like me!
> 
> So, here is what I gather I need to do:
> 
> ...


For 1., you should be able to go to tivo.com and create an account.

Scott


----------



## gladiator1982ad (Sep 30, 2016)

Yeah, I have a remote from another thrift store find 

Okay, thanks. I'll try making the account online. Once I get everything going, I'll update you all. Thanks again and have a great week!


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

worachj said:


> ....... The TiVo will always have lifetime service for as long as its works.


Or until TiVo decides to sunset it out of the blue like they did with the S1's. They did make a decent offer though, I guess.

Great find!


----------



## gladiator1982ad (Sep 30, 2016)

Okay, so this is where I'm at. I connected the HD to the Internet. Ran Guided Setup. Now I'm waiting for the service update to complete. It's been a while so far; a little over an hour. Once this is updated, I'll call TiVo to create an account and use this baby. 

I was going to create the account online, but I needed a device to do so. I wasn't sure if I should have just used the HD's TSN. We'll see.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

gladiator1982ad said:


> Okay, so this is where I'm at. I connected the HD to the Internet. Ran Guided Setup. Now I'm waiting for the service update to complete. It's been a while so far; a little over an hour. Once this is updated, I'll call TiVo to create an account and use this baby.
> 
> I was going to create the account online, but I needed a device to do so. I wasn't sure if I should have just used the HD's TSN. We'll see.
> 
> Thanks everyone!


Yes you can use that online. Just go to TiVo.com/activate and input the HD's TSN and then the next page gives you an option to sign into an existing account or create a new one. Of course, you would select to create a new one.


----------



## gladiator1982ad (Sep 30, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. I tried creating the account with the HDs TSN, but a message appeared saying that "The box you are trying to activate is no longer supported. Please visit tivo.com today to shop for TiVo's latest products."

Looks like it will require a phone call.


----------



## gladiator1982ad (Sep 30, 2016)

The HD has been updated and set up. I now have the 11.0n software version; originally it has the 11.0k. I read from another thread that this would allow mpeg4 channel access, correct? Okay, next step will be to wait a couple of days, as Unitron recommended, to call TiVo and attach this HD to my account (which I will create during the same phone call).

Thanks again for the support!


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

My only question, assuming it is a LT unit (Which it appears to be), would TiVo CSR balk at "adding" it to your account, even though it is lifetime? Would this fall into the area where they will no longer activate the older TiVos?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

jlb said:


> My only question, assuming it is a LT unit (Which it appears to be), would TiVo CSR balk at "adding" it to your account, even though it is lifetime? Would this fall into the area where they will no longer activate the older TiVos?


Its not supposed to be an issue since you are not activating new service (it already has lifetime service).

Scott


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Ahhh....right....my bad


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gladiator1982ad (Sep 30, 2016)

Success! 

1. Plugged in the HD unit
2. Ran Guided Setup
3. Let the HD sit for a while to update from 11.0k to 11.0n (about an hour)
4. Waited several days
5. Called TiVo customer support around 7:05am PST
6. During 15 min phone call ---> Created my TiVo account then added HD to that account
7. Logged into TiVo 'My Account' using email address I gave the phone rep and created password
8. Verified that the HD is listed under 'Active TiVo Devices'
9. Happy Customer 

Thanks everyone for your help! I hope my experience also helps someone else!


----------



## te36 (Jun 14, 2002)

dianebrat said:


> The original owner is not needed, never has been.
> 
> "I bought it at a thrift shop, I have no idea who owned it" is sufficient to get it put on your account"


I wonder why they still say in the movies

_This fell off the back of a lorry_


----------



## lucho (Sep 5, 2019)

unitron said:


> You start by already having an account with TiVo (and I assume you have that part covered).
> 
> Then you take physical possession of the unit and set it up in your home and run Guided Setup on it.
> 
> ...


Thank you unitron.
I just call tivo today, and followed the steps to the letter. During the call the nice laddy asked me where did I get the tivo, and I said from a charity Thrift store, and then she asked me for the case number from the previous user, and I play the fool and I said what is that?. So then I said "I am using the Tivo already", I just need to transfer. And then she said so you are already using it? and I said yes, then she proceeded to transfer the lifetime service no problem. I hope it helps someone.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

First, post-Covid 19 thrift store visit today. No TiVo’s, but scored an Arris 32x8 modem for $0 (bonus throw-in), Netgear Nighthawk 6900 router for $15, and three Netgear, 1010 power line, Cat 5 units, $5 each. A good day, since they all worked


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

tvmaster2 said:


> scored an Arris 32x8 modem


Was that a SB6190?

If so I would just throw it away.

Bad Modems


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

KevTech said:


> Was that a SB6190?
> 
> If so I would just throw it away.
> 
> Bad Modems


Interesting, what don't you like about the SB6190?
So far, 400 down and performing well. I'd be fascinated to know what bad things to be on the look-out for though...
I perused your link, most info from 2017/2018. I'll check firmware. SB6190 still current model, and is on my cable co's 'approved' list.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

tvmaster2 said:


> Interesting, what don't you like about the SB6190?
> So far, 400 down and performing well. I'd be fascinated to know what bad things to be on the look-out for though...
> I perused your link, most info from 2017/2018. I'll check firmware. SB6190 still current model, and is on my cable co's 'approved' list.


Puma 6 chipset has a hardware flaw that can not be fixed with firmware releases.

Latency and jitter issues

If you don't game online you may not notice the latency/jitter.

May be why they just gave it to you for free.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

KevTech said:


> Puma 6 chipset has a hardware flaw that can not be fixed with firmware releases.
> 
> Latency and jitter issues
> 
> ...


Lol. They threw it in because there was no power supply (have a spare at home). After perusing your 'bad modems' site, the security issues would be my bigger concern, if they still exist. Oddly, the SB6900 is still current product on the Arris site, AND on my cable co.'s approved list.
And the really mysterious part: the 6190 is replacing a 6183, which DID seem to suffer from these issues, but DOESN'T use the Puma chipset.
Go figure.
Considering how fast and stable it has been so far, further investigation is under way. thanks


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

Ya not sure why some ISP still keep listing this modem on their approved list.

It was removed from Approved Modems because of the issues.

Try comparing a pingplotter between the 6190 and the 6183 set like this picture shows.

You will find the 6183 will be a fairly smooth plot while the 6190 will have spikes.










Last test I did on the 6190 was in December 2019 on the latest firmware available and it still had latency issues.

I keep the 6190 for backup and now my main is SB8200 which is Broadcom based and does not have these issues.


----------



## Davelnlr_ (Jan 13, 2011)

tvmaster2 said:


> The Thrift-Shop TiVo HD rebirth is complete. TiVo pushed 11.0n to the machine today. Found a reconditioned WD2500AVVA drive for $13 to nearly double the space. $15 + $13 +a little effort = a sweet deal! Thanks to those who helped bring it back to life. 😀


Now, if you are really lucky, they will send you an email and tell you that box is nearing end of life, and offer you a 3TB bolt VOX for $69 with a free lifetime transfer. I put my HD on the shelf, because when the new (third one now) Bolt Vox hard drive fails again, I am gutting it, and putting all the components into the HD case with a SSD drive. I personally like the HD case much better than the bolt.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

Ping plotter is very expensive, for a one-off comparison. Know any other apps like it? Cheaper to just buy a Broadcom modem. The only problem I’ve had so far is actually making that DSLR test site to work. So far it doesn’t seem to connect for testing. But my download and streaming and VOIP results so far have been fine.


----------

